# Video:Undergroung Marijuana plantation



## rockbox (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;EmdlMRmJepc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmdlMRmJepc[/video]

This a crazy video of a huge pot operation. The sound is wacky in the video.


----------



## bieniek (May 17, 2011)

Yeah that makes me proud of being Pole!! hahahaha
I wich they would finally legalize it!


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 17, 2011)

Wow. I could not help but think of The Botany of Desire.

I wanna know how much money that cost.


----------



## Tristan (May 18, 2011)

I don't know if I posted similar before, but there is a guy known as the king of cannabis, who makes $40+million a year selling MOSTLY legal stimulants. This is the value that he DECLARES on national geographic. I don't know what the real figure is.

How this happens is twofold:

1) He makes aroune 30million selling marijuana SEEDS to tourists as 'souvenirs'. Apparently, seeds are a loophole and are not considered contraband or illegal in many countries. Hence he can legally sell them. I forget if it was 10 or 12 varieties of his brand label high quality plants - one seed each, for $70 a pack. Looks like a candy pop pack

2) He makes another 8+ million through his Amsterdam coffeeshops - where it is legal to carry 500g of marijuana at any one time. And you can transport up to 2kg at one time (i think). So his couriers do continuous rounds to all the suppliers growing pot using his seed (he sells them crop seed which is legal), then his hands are clean as the underground growers take the legal risks if they exceed the legal crop limit. The only point where he skirts the boundaries of legality are if his bike couriers take more than 2kg onboard, or if they are caught at the point of supply buying the 2kg of pot (you can carry 2kg, but you can't buy 2 kg)

Amazing how rich skirting the grey area can make you. Also, he is possibly the happiest man in the world. He is 100% legal. So he can travel anywhere doing anything he wants without fear of liverpol, CIA, FBI, customs etc. So the rest of his money is earned holding pot parties for uber celebrities in countries where consumption is legal. He just hires enough people to mule in the legal limit depending on the zone. i.e. if it is 300g per person, he hires 20 people if he needs 6kg for the party to walk up to the door with 300g of weed per head. No need to skimp on small money when you earn 40million a year legally.


----------



## rockbox (May 18, 2011)

Can't do that in Singapore. Automatic death penalty, right? I remember reading an article in one of the newspapers when I was there a few years ago about the poor guy whose plane got diverted to Singapore because of some issues, and he had drugs on him. His home country was trying get him released so he wouldn't be killed.


----------



## Salty dog (May 18, 2011)

I missed what Mike said?


----------



## Tristan (May 18, 2011)

No, you can't. Although I can't be sure what the law is on Marijuana seeds. I think if they are in seed form you can keep them. Not that I'm ever going to try here.

There ARE underground marijuana parties though. Good luck to the participants.

It is automatically the death penalty if you are found with more than the limit of drugs:
1200 grammes of opium and containing more than 30 grammes of morphine
30 grammes of morphine 
15 grammes of diamorphine (heroin) 
30 grammes of cocaine 
500 grammes of cannabis 
1000 grammes of cannabis mixture 
200 grammes of cannabis resin 
250 grammes of methamphetamine

Just never carry your drugs around if you may pass through singapore airspace regardless. Or dump into the sewage if an unscheduled stop is announced.


----------



## rockbox (May 18, 2011)

I rather be the guy who invented red bull. He's worth 4 billion now and he didnt have to do any marketing. His partner does all the work. I realized from doing business with a lot of companies worldwide that it doesn't what business you are in, you just have to corner the market.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 18, 2011)

That is correct, Tristan, and that is how it works many places. One guy provides the money and connections, and feigns ignorance as a lazy property landlord. The partner assumes all personal legal risk in return for massive profits and no dealings with the drug trafficking community. He even just distributes to middle men who buy large quantities and sell it off to dealers, they basically just carry the legal limit(or whatever they feel they can get away with), and don't have to actually sell any to people. The don't even have to work most of the year.

It's really brilliantly spread out. The War on Drugs less like a war, and more like a cat chasing a laser light.


----------



## bishamon (May 18, 2011)

Pretty much anyone can get it legally here in CA by prescription. They are having or had a 'medical' marijuana expo in LA recently that was advertised on a lot of popular radio stations that high schoolers/college kids listen to.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 20, 2011)

Here in Oregon I think about 1/2 of the population have medical marijuana cards (green cards)
People just grow it in their back yards.
It is supposed to be just for personal use, 
but...........a lot of people sure have a lot of money around here come October.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 20, 2011)

*sigh* the game is ****ed in NYC.... I need to move out west next....


----------



## bieniek (Jun 25, 2011)

Just move to Europe


----------

